# Bucks We Dream About



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here ya go...


whitetailoverload.com/23-point-244-inch-trophy-whitetail... 

What an incredible buck.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep, that is one you can hang your hat on.:!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That thing is a brute.....we are chasing a 210-220" white tail right now up in my area....he is an absolute once in a lifetime deer. He put on over 40" of mass in one year. Absolute giant.:!:!:!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Am I missing something?? I don't see any picture or website to click on to see the brute..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry! I'm probably doing something incorrect as far as copying the site to this site.
You may have to type this


> whitetailoverload.com/23-point-244-inch-trophy-whitetail...


 into your search to view pics.

You can also view the buck here on the right side under 'recent articles' :



> www.outdoors360.com/article/23-point-244-inch-monster


----------



## howellin4 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.chillicothegazette.com/s...4/11/17/ohio-hunter-bags-point-buck/19167519/

I would find a new hobby after this one.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

howellin4 said:


> http://www.chillicothegazette.com/s...4/11/17/ohio-hunter-bags-point-buck/19167519/
> 
> 
> 
> I would find a new hobby after this one.



That's a freaking monster!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Taken by bow near Norwalk Ohio by my sons friend, Mr. Hammer. I count 25 but he said 27. In late October or early Nov of this season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome, awesome bucks being posted. 

Love to see them.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

heres another photo


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That is just a sic deer Scum_Frog. Look at the mass on that thing. And compare the spread to that fella's shoulders.


----------

